

What's your favorite CSS framework, and why not not? - mcartyem

Why should I make sure to not not use this framework you propose?
======
structAnkit
In my eyes the two biggest CSS frameworks would be Bootstrap (obviously) and
to a much lesser degree Foundation. Fortunately these two are almost exactly
the same in terms of what they achieve and how you integrate them into your
app. The decision you have to make is whether you prefer LESS or SASS for a
CSS pre-processing language, whether you like the saturated gradients and
rounded shapes of Bootstrap or the boxy but shinier theme of Foundation, and
other quality of life (for the developer) and aesthetic preferences.

I prefer Foundation due to my preference of SASS over LESS (I was also
personally convinced of the benefits of SASS and Compass over LESS by Brandon
Mathis and Chris Eppstein) and because it also looks unique in an online world
plastered in Bootstrap and other similar-looking frameworks.

~~~
mcartyem
Both of them fail to center elements. They are also unable to keep the
proportions set for them when resizing a window.

Here's code that demonstrates that:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4652191>

~~~
elclanrs
Yeah...emmm...nobody uses the center tag anymore.

~~~
mcartyem
Why not?

The center tag is the only tag that still centers correctly.

~~~
jameswyse
It's deprecated in HTML5, you should be using CSS to center elements. You can
do this pretty easily:

    
    
        width: 500px;
        margin:0px auto;

~~~
tangue
Or text-align:center

